# Stella Maxwell - walking the runway for Chanel Cruise 201819 Collection at Le Grand Palais in Paris 03.05.2018 x8



## brian69 (4 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## king2805 (23 Mai 2018)

danke es sind schöne bilder


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juli 2018)

die Bilder sind ja sowas von langweilig


----------

